
Show HN: Tool to help developers learn legacy code - Edmar
I am working on a tool to help developers learn and remember code bases. Starting on a new code base is a pain, and a lot of our careers as developers involve some legacy code base.<p>It works by breaking the code into flash cards and allow you to add an explanation for each method. This is not for documenting the code but for learning. The best way to learn something is to try to explain it and then fill the gaps in your knowledge ( Feynman Technique). By dividing it on flash cards you can also follow your learning progress.<p>It also uses spaced repetition to remember what you learned.<p>It works only in Python now and is just a prototype. My goal is to open source it, so if anyone is interested in helping please ping me ( it&#x27;s written in Python ).<p>You can run the prototype here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;exbrain.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;exbrain.app</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;run.exbrain.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;run.exbrain.app</a>
======
greenyoda
I closed the tab when you asked for my e-mail address to let me try the app.
(The other page asks me to login with Github.) Why do you need to know who I
am? What will you do with this information?

~~~
Edmar
The source is extracted from the Github repository. Do you think that having
it running on your local machine would be better ?

